# Your first collectible?



## Mitica100 (Apr 24, 2004)

To all of you collectors:

I'm curious what was your first collectible camera/photo equipment piece that started your collection.

Mine was a Graflex D, huge wooden 4x5 camera with no lens, otherwise working well (even the much dreaded Focal Plane shutter).


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 24, 2004)

I guess my first collectable would have been a little green Savoy 620 camera given to me by my Grandmother when I was about 12.  I don't have that camera anymore, although I have picked two identical models in the last couple of years.

My first vintage cam was the Anniversary Speed Graphic.  I got it to shoot large format.  I was so impressed with the photos that I began loooking into other old cameras.  At first I had no interest in collecting, only using, but once you get a few cameras people think you are collecting and start helping you out.  So now I have a bunch, and eventually the collecting bug bit me.  Although it's still got to be a heck of a deal for me to pick up a camera that is unworkable or not a user.


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2004)

mmmm, I guess the first collectable I was exposed to (no pun intended) was the hubby's Rollei.    But he uses it so much I don't even view it as a collectable.   For myself, I bought 2 Model II SX-70 Land cameras, one plastic, one chrome body - but again, I use them, so they don't feel like collectables.     

That just started awakening the beast, I fear.    :twisted:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 27, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> That just started awakening the beast, I fear.    :twisted:



I feel your pain...


----------

